# Taste of the Wild- Pacific Stream



## angelgaia (Aug 15, 2011)

anyone tried this brand before? is it gd?


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes and Yes.


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

katielou said:


> Yes and Yes.


^^^^^This.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

It's very good food and I highly recommend it. The other 3 formulas are good too.  

Here's a review of it.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Mhm... great for their skin and coat, affordable and even my picky eater likes it. However, I find the smell to be a little much and there has been talk about GM Potatoes...


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

+two said:


> Mhm... great for their skin and coat, affordable and even my picky eater likes it. However, I find the smell to be a little much and there has been talk about GM Potatoes...


Just smells like dog food to me. *shrugs* And GM foods don't bother me...in fact I think it would be very difficult to find a kibble that didn't have anything GM in it, especially in this price range for the quality.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> Just smells like dog food to me. *shrugs* And GM foods don't bother me...in fact I think it would be very difficult to find a kibble that didn't have anything GM in it, especially in this price range for the quality.


I don't enjoy the smell of dog food in general, but the PS formula has a very 'fishy' smell to it. People could actually smell it when they went into my kitchen (and the food is stored in an airtight container). 

I understand your point and don't want to debate GM foods. However, there has been evidence that TOTW changed their PS formula. I noticed it several months ago and have found that some other people have had issues with it. There was a thread on here not too long ago about the PS formula. 

In general though, I would definitely recommend it. I still feed TOTW and recommend it to people who ask. However, I have switched to the Bison formula due to Ozzie refusing the PS formula after a bad bout with pancreatitis.


----------



## angelgaia (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the tips. Very useful indeed.

Wat's GM?

One more question.

Is there a difference between buying online and buying at a pet store?

http://www.hungrypets.com.sg/product_info.php?products_id=69

Online is a fair bit cheaper though.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

+two said:


> Mhm... great for their skin and coat, affordable and even my picky eater likes it. However, I find the smell to be a little much and there has been talk about GM Potatoes...


I contacted TOTW about the GM potatoes and they assured me that they didn't use any GM products in their foods.

GM=genetically modified.

No difference, really, between buying online and buying in store. A lot of people I know buy online b/c the food is not available to them in store.


----------



## angelgaia (Aug 15, 2011)

okie cool! thanks guys!! =)


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

I heard it's very good, as is Innova and Blue Buffalo. I tried Innova and Blue Buffalo and they are really great - I want to try this one too but can't switch food too fast!


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

I tried all of the formulas of this brand, and I really love it!!
Pacific formula is my dog's favorite~

You can switch food every 3-6months. I switch food four times every year~


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

theyogachick said:


> I contacted TOTW about the GM potatoes and they assured me that they didn't use any GM products in their foods.
> 
> GM=genetically modified.


On that note, all commercially grown produce has been genetically modified in some way. The history of agriculture in the US is actually pretty interesting and sometimes very scary.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

+two said:


> Mhm... great for their skin and coat, affordable and even my picky eater likes it. However, I find the smell to be a little much and there has been talk about GM Potatoes...


Both of my dogs are currently eating this 'formula', but I agree about the smell. Smells like the fish food I had for my Betta a few years ago!


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I recently switched to ToTW. I was feeding Great Life and their grain free is about $65 ish depending on the meat and TOTW was $45 for a slightly bigger bag. I need to stay grain free and cutting out chicken for my boy with nose fold yeast issues. A few pug and bully owners said its helped. Money isn't too great right now so I was glad when the gal at my store recommended this as the value is good for quality I can be happy with. They seem to be doing great on it and their coat and such still look good being 2mos into their food.

I plan to rotate the flavors. Right now they're eating the prairie for breakfast and Honest Kitchen at night.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well for what it's worth, Webster is a fan of TOTW and Pacific Stream in particular.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, I have 2 kinda picky eaters, I feed TOTW canned also & they love it ! I have never see Izze eat any food so well as she does this food, I was feeding PS but recently switched a couple of wks ago to high Prairie & I think im going to stick with this for a while .


----------



## angelgaia (Aug 15, 2011)

I decided to try ordering online and bought TOTW Pacific Stream 15lbs for S$70 from http://www.hungrypets.com.sg/ They delivered in 2 days and gave me a free treat. The first thing I checked was the expiry date and it's sometime in May 2012. (phew. heard some stories abt pple buying from online pet stores and receiving expired gds)

I just intro-ed a small amt of TOTW Pacific Stream into my dogs' dinner. wow. I've never seen either dog finish up so fast (one of them's REALLY picky). Hehe. Fingers crossed their fur will look better soon!!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

angelgaia said:


> I decided to try ordering online and bought TOTW Pacific Stream 15lbs for S$70 from http://www.hungrypets.com.sg/ They delivered in 2 days and gave me a free treat. The first thing I checked was the expiry date and it's sometime in May 2012. (phew. heard some stories abt pple buying from online pet stores and receiving expired gds)
> 
> I just intro-ed a small amt of TOTW Pacific Stream into my dogs' dinner. wow. I've never seen either dog finish up so fast (one of them's REALLY picky). Hehe. Fingers crossed their fur will look better soon!!


$70 for 15 pounds? Ouch. That seems really expensive; I pay around $47 for the biggest bag (30 pounds). I don't know where you live, but it really isn't too hard to find. Tractor supply stores should carry it, as well as specialty and holistic pet stores. If they dont carry it, you could always ask them to. Its a popular brand for good reason.

Glad your pups took to it! I think you will notice a difference, especially in their coats. Your two look like my brothers Goldens. The male is very light, and has a bigger blockier head. The female is darker and more of a brown golden with a finer build. Yours look so sweet.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

+two said:


> $70 for 15 pounds? Ouch. That seems really expensive; I pay around $47 for the biggest bag (30 pounds). I don't know where you live, but it really isn't too hard to find. Tractor supply stores should carry it, as well as specialty and holistic pet stores. If they dont carry it, you could always ask them to. Its a popular brand for good reason.


Yeah, holy crap that's expensive! I pay $24.99 for 15 pounds in TSC. It would most definitely be worth your while I look for a local supplier.

Oh, and btw, Sydney's coat improved GREATLY when we switched to TOTW, so I hope you have the same results.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Shaina said:


> Well for what it's worth, Webster is a fan of TOTW and Pacific Stream in particular.


Hahaha thats funny you should send that to the TOTW ppl lol lol.


----------



## Sangaris (Jun 2, 2011)

+two said:


> $70 for 15 pounds? Ouch. That seems really expensive; I pay around $47 for the biggest bag (30 pounds). I don't know where you live, but it really isn't too hard to find. Tractor supply stores should carry it, as well as specialty and holistic pet stores. If they dont carry it, you could always ask them to. Its a popular brand for good reason.


That website is based in Singapore, so the OP is probably located there as well. The prices listed are probably not American dollars.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sangaris said:


> That website is based in Singapore, so the OP is probably located there as well. The prices listed are probably not American dollars.


:doh:

That makes much more sense, now!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I did a lil experiment today, the barn dog gets fed pedigree, I have Izze a piece... Just yonder what she would do & she spit it right out, smelled it, then moved away from it like it was a snake or something lmbo.


----------

